# Hunter vom Geistwasser CGN!



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Hunter is my first dog, and I have zero experience competing or running certification tests with a dog. Today he and I earned his CGN title. I had performance anxiety, but he did so well... I should trust him more! It's the first "title" I have ever put on a dog so I am pretty proud. I work exceptionally hard with him and this little test was sort of... a practice for our trialing / competing career.

Next sunday is our SV show. Super proud of my big man. CGN at 13 months!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

WHHOOO HOOO Go Angel and Hunter!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations, Angel and Hunter!! 

Err, what is a CGN, lol?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Canada's version of the CGC
Canine Good Neighbour


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Ahhhh. Thought so, heh! Just couldn't figure out the N...!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you so much, guys! Super proud of my big boy. (And of me for holding it together.)


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

CONGRATS! Proud of both of you!
Kick butt at the show!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I had NO DOUBTS that you BOTH could do this!

I am so very proud of both of you! 

I know first hand how hard you work with Hunter, and can attest to what a wonderful dog and representation of his breed he is... 

So proud of my nephew!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!! Good job both of you!


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations to you both!!!

Ahhhhhh, performance anxiety...........I get it too! Take some deep breaths and think of it as a practice session.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you very much everyone!


----------

